# New Home-land Defense Warning System



## Raven (Jul 31, 2005)

~ Raven ~


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 31, 2005)

I know a few people who need to have this!

 Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Jul 31, 2005)

LOL!  I think I'll print this out and hang it on 
the bedroom door so Hubby Dear can know what to
expect when he enters!  lolol!!!


----------



## lindatooo (Jul 31, 2005)

Excellent!  Covers every possibility!  Am posting on the fridge for DH


----------



## middie (Jul 31, 2005)

oh i need one of those to stick on my forehead... like those stick on thermometers lamo


----------

